# Knicks vs Pistons: Dec 2, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (5-9)@ Pistons (11-2)*
*Dec 2, 2005 8:00PM
(TV: MSG, ESPN)
Palace of Auburn Hills
Auburn Hills, MI*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)
Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks




































*
*Pistons




































*​*<TABLE class=bdy style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=770 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width=5></TD><TD width=590>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=10></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%">PISTONS:



Larry Brown's return to The Palace Friday night is sure to bring out plenty of boo-birds. Every time Brown's name has been mentioned at The Palace this season during promos for Detroit's home game with the New York Knicks, he has been booed heavily. A majority of fans in the Detroit area believe Brown was to blame for the bitter parting, though both sides ultimately got what they wanted. Owner Bill Davidson and the front office grew weary of Brown's dalliances with other teams.

Click to expand...

KNICKS:



Larry Brown seems to believe he can stay under the radar. While return engagements are part of the landscape for the vagabond coach, he pretty much avoided the subject all week. Detroit is the next stop. And still, he quickly changed the subject when the obvious question was posed on Wednesday before the Knicks tipped off against Chicago. "Please," he said. "I have to get through this one. Really." A postgame query didn't help move things along, either.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​*​*
*


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Im not sure u should put curry in the lineup. He still is busted up, but he will return soon. it is always a game time diecision when they want to know if curry is playing or not. Dont get to sure about Q-rich is starting, either


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Im not sure u should put curry in the lineup. He still is busted up, but he will return soon. it is always a game time diecision when they want to know if curry is playing or not. Dont get to sure about Q-rich is starting, either


Until Larry decides on a real lineup..I got tired of changing it. I just cut and paste from an old game.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Frye will most likely start.


Lets go I put money on the knicks which is rare so please don't disapoint me.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like LB got some cheers!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford with the sick alley oops to Frye, who dunks it with one hand! That's what I'm talking about.

All tied up at 24 in the 1st qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st 28-26 Knicks! Come on guys hang in there. I have to leave soon but hopefully I can catch the rest of the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow Jerome James actually made a huge block! I was making fun of him in another thread.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Frye will most likely start.
> 
> 
> Lets go I put money on the knicks which is rare so please don't disapoint me.


 :krazy: YOU BET AGAINST THE PISTONS with real money?!?!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lol, were winning by 9....

hopefully we can keep them down the second half.....its gonna be tough, especially on the road!!!

were playin a great team game

edit--- so much for that lead!!!!!!!!!!

oh well...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> lol, were winning by 9....
> 
> hopefully we can keep them down the second half.....its gonna be tough, especially on the road!!!
> 
> ...


no one can compete against the detroit starting five.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> :krazy: YOU BET AGAINST THE PISTONS with real money?!?!



Ucash 



59 up jeah lets go baby


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> Ucash
> 
> 
> 
> 59 up jeah lets go baby


If you lose your money I got your back and will give you some cash. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rip has 32 points so far in the 3rd quarter. "The Mask" is in the blasted zone!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This 3rd quarter has been a mess for far. The Pistons are up by 14, we are collapsing.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Detroit's got control of the game now 83-67


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

83-67 End of the 3rd qtr. The boys were playing so well in the first half, it almost look like a possible upset. They seem to want to win this one for Larry. Oh well, hopefully we can make a run in the 4th to stop the bleeding and get back in this game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks trying to make a run and cut the Pistons lead down to 9. Come on boys keep up the defensive intensity and let's try to sneak a win in the Palace.

91-84 Pistons less than 4 minutes remaining in the 4th qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rip is "Ripping" us a new one...34 points so far from him. He has come a long way since Jordan traded him to the Pistons for the ever injured Stackhouse. UConn Huskies!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford with the tough shot, and the Knicks cut the lead down to 5. Pistons call a time out.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Damn huge lead blown


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Prince with the wicked move in the lane. Butler comes back at Ben Wallace and gets the bucket. 96-90 Pistons less than 3 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rip comes back down with the jumper. (This kid is unconcious). Ariza with a nasty dunk on Ben Wallace. OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Oww! Ben Wallace in your face! Ariza with the dunk


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok even if we lose this game...that Ariza dunk on Big Ben was absolutely sick!!! I'm telling you...just plain disgusting!!!! My goodness...I nearly fell off my chair.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

If someone can find that Ariza dunk and post it in this thread I will donate some ucash promptly!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Big Ben hits two clutch free throws. Crawford comes back down on the floor for the score.

102-96 Pistons less than 1 minute remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Butler is fouled after Stephon's missed layup. Rasheed fouls out of the game. Butler will go to the charity stripe. Butler misses both free throws. That should be it for us, at least we tried to stay in the game and showed some heart.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game Over: The Pistons win this one.

Final Score: 106-98


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M TAYLOR, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>9-10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, C</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>8-17</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>4-15</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JAMES</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BUTLER</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D LEE</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P HARDAWAY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-82*</TD><TD>*2-7*</TD><TD>*22-28*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*37*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*98*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.1%*</TD><TD>*28.6%*</TD><TD>*78.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (8)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #fa002c; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>DETROIT PISTONS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T PRINCE, F</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>R WALLACE, F</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>B WALLACE, C</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>R HAMILTON, G</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>13-25</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>13-14</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>40</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M EVANS</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A MCDYESS</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C BILLUPS, G</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D MILICIC</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C ARROYO</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D DAVIS</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>L HUNTER</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A ACKER</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J MAXIELL</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C DELFINO</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A JOHNSON</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-68*</TD><TD>*3-9*</TD><TD>*29-40*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*37*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*106*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*54.4%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*72.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 19 (20)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Flagrant Fouls:* NONE.
*Technicals:* NEW YORK - M TAYLOR, J BUTLER. DETROIT - D DAVIS.
*Officials:* DEREK RICHARDSON, ED MALLOY, JOE DEROSA.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i wish marbury would stop makin all those lay ups. hes makin everybody look bad.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll never understand why larry doesnt ride the hot hand. Frye had the quietest 21 i've ever seen in my life. How is this guy not starting every night? He's going to be a freaking monster. 
The halftime thing with zeke was pretty cool. chauncey and steph both finish with 11 pts 11 ast, zeke's #. Musta been fate.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

cool game, lots of positives in defeat, and frye was brilliant again, i expected them to lose, because the pistons are the best, we rallied well after only scoring 8 in the 3rd period
good luck sunday lunchtime


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The New York Knicks suprised me tonight, they continued to stick with the Detroit Pistons and at some point in time during the beginning had the lead. Productive loss for you guys honestly.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

mmmmm


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> mmmmm


offensive foul, he's blatantly using his right knee to make space. it wasnt really impressive when he fell onto his *** either lol. it was a sick, i'll give him that.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> offensive foul, he's blatantly using his right knee to make space. it wasnt really impressive when he fell onto his *** either lol. it was a sick, i'll give him that.


Hatering on that sick dunk is a weak attempt at trying to be negative all the time when it comes to the Knicks. Please..the dunk was sick and that's the end of that! He banged on the best defensive player in the league so it really dosen't matter if he landed on his butt or on his head it was still *impressive.*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> mmmmm


Thanks Penny, here is 5000 in Ucash!:biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol that was a sick dunk.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> offensive foul, he's blatantly using his right knee to make space. it wasnt really impressive when he fell onto his *** either lol. it was a sick, i'll give him that.


Give me a break.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Actually.....*

Wallace got away with one. There was definaite contact and Ariza could very well have gone to the line as well. One of the best I've seen....especially considering who he posterized.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Actually.....*



alphadog said:


> Wallace got away with one. There was definaite contact and Ariza could very well have gone to the line as well. One of the best I've seen....especially considering who he posterized.


it would have been an offensive foul if anything


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Actually.....*



mjm1 said:


> it would have been an offensive foul if anything


it is really sad you feel the need to be negative in this forum all the time.

also , ben wallace came down on ariza's shoulder/head/neck when he swung his left arm and missed his block attempt, if anyone gets called for the foul its him, after all if he doesn't swing there is no way ariza winds up going backwards after the dunk...that in itself says who hit who.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I'll never understand why larry doesnt ride the hot hand. Frye had the quietest 21 i've ever seen in my life. How is this guy not starting every night? He's going to be a freaking monster.
> The halftime thing with zeke was pretty cool. chauncey and steph both finish with 11 pts 11 ast, zeke's #. Musta been fate.


he likes his energy off the bench, just like trevor ariza. i want him to start at Power forward 2, so we have offense with him, and d with curry or JJ, he's been improving, you dont know maybe he'll start in front of curry :biggrin: :banana: :angel:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Actually.....*



Da Grinch said:


> it is really sad you feel the need to be negative in this forum all the time.
> 
> also , ben wallace came down on ariza's shoulder/head/neck when he swung his left arm and missed his block attempt, if anyone gets called for the foul its him, after all if he doesn't swing there is no way ariza winds up going backwards after the dunk...that in itself says who hit who.


i agree 100%!!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Actually.....*



mjm1 said:


> it would have been an offensive foul if anything


are you kidding me now...

do you play basketball???

when you learn how to take a layup...

right foot, left foot...up..

do you not pick up your right knee on a right handed layup?????????????????????

same goes for a dunk!!!!!!

come on man, thats pure hate


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

heres another angle










ben wallace threw his arm at him hard. the fact that he finished it, and got no foul call bothers me.

and to see someone say offensive foul??? thats mind boggling hate


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> heres another angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boohoo:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nice argument you got there. Thanks for your post


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> nice argument you got there. Thanks for your post


you are very much welcome. If you havnt realised i wasnt arguing, simply stating my opinion. You constantly attack for no appearent reason, thus i laugh.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how am i attacking? im not the one posting unnecessary, ludicrous opinions. i dont care if its an opinion... its ridiculous


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Can it be?*

Penny and Alpha in agreement? Must be one cold day in hell.....


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> offensive foul, he's blatantly using his right knee to make space. it wasnt really impressive when he fell onto his *** either lol. it was a sick, i'll give him that.


but if it was vince carter it would have been a clean non foul posterize i understand.......leave


----------

